
Show HN: GQL – GraphQL CLI autocompleting GraphQL queries in command line - aexol
https://github.com/slothking-online/gql
======
tango12
This is cool!

I like the idea of building a query through command-line "flags".

We built graphqurl[1] which does tab-based autocomplete to hep the user type a
complete GraphQL query (using introspection); which can get a little unwieldy
to type. Although, it's easier for debugging a "raw" query I love the approach
GQL has taken

Excited to try it out. :)

[1] [https://github.com/hasura/graphqurl](https://github.com/hasura/graphqurl)

